# What I have been working on



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here r some pics of my Mess with pictures. I have dwindled some ofthe mess down


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here r some of me and the Hubby, I think this was in 2002















These r wedding pics


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here r some Hilarious pics






Me in Highschool freshmen year LMAO at the "aquard" stage with my 1st Bunny Phoenix






My Horse Tara






Me and My big sis on the right and my pony princess on the left






Wasnt i a cute kid






one of many pics I drew in art class in high school


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 1, 2010)

wow! love the pictures! Especially the wedding ones you looked lovely in your dress. It's lovely to have books like that to look back on whenever you like a reflect on times gone past. I have one for me and my fiancee on things we have done together, it has concert tickets, brochures in etc.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ya I like thos kinda things in my albums also I like remembering as well as laughing ar goofy stuff. I use Creative Memories..love it for scrapooking but spendy


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 1, 2010)

well it has certainly done the trick, they look wonderful.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

well thank you... hubby was down here last night helping me crop pics...lol he helped for a hour then said he had too much lol ya I have a boat load left to do. I was behind on pics since 2006 lmao


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

I told you I'd get you some pic's of my scrapbooking. I'm on 2005..... 5more years to go :grumpy:











































I love the way your organized. You should come do my house next. Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

OMG April those r fantasic!!! I am jealous of your skills in scrabooking...u r very creative. I slap mine on the pages, throw a sticker or 2 on and move to the next page...u really put a lot into it!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you. I spend lots of money on embellishments. I love them.Lol. 



You can have a MOD erase the pics if you want. Just wanted to show you. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

OH heck NO I IDC u posted them..I. am glad u did...anyone can if they want


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

Great Pics both of you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a thread somewhere...

Scrapbooking


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

OH YES!!! glad u added that thread thx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I have a thread somewhere...
> 
> Scrapbooking



Ali forgot your were a scrapbook person. Did you get Jen's done?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2010)

Really Nice Ali. I can't wait til I get to my bunnies. :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> JadeIcing wrote:
> 
> 
> > I have a thread somewhere...
> ...


She hasnt sent the pics. :grumpy: Go bug her!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 1, 2010)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > JadeIcing wrote:
> ...



DONE


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well this thread is tempting me to try scrapbooking again! You girls did a great job! I've tried it once 11 years ago with some pics from my wedding. Didn't think I had a creative imagination so I resorted to rubberstamping/card making.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 1, 2010)

I like stamping..I dont do it but like to see other ppls work. Those girls have inpsired me to b more creative also


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Denise (cause you started the scrapbooking thing)......I need to be cleaning my house but instead I'm scrapbooking. It's more FUN inkbouce: LOl.  J/K


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

YEAH u cought the bug April!!!!! Whoo hoo


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> YEAH u cought the bug April!!!!! Whoo hoo


Yes I did! Taking a break for minute. Was looking for more pic's. Lol. I need more decorative paper. Gonna have to go to the store.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2010)

Woohoo went got my membership for the store I go to. Also picked a few things up.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got back from the store with more paper and glue runners.....I'm ready!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW u guys rock I have always wanted ppl to follow what I do...I feel like the popular chick OH yes I rock lmao

I cant wait to see pics of what u r doing


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO!! You want more pic's? I can do that later cause I'm still scrapbooking. Thats right! I've been doing itall day!! Lol.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes April I want more pics of your work...I need creative insperation


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

^^The house with the treein front of it is mine.

















Here's some more of my pages. Lol. I probably won't post too many more. 

I think I'm gonna give my bunnies their own album when I get to them. I have tons of pic's of my bunnies.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm getting ready to start on 2006 when I was pregnant for Austin. Can't wait til I'm caught up.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW April thx I am inspired now  u do such nice work and I like the house...real cute


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> WOW April thx I am inspired now  u do such nice work and I like the house...real cute


Thanks...


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 3, 2010)

very nice! am i seeing a small quilt on the wall above the cot in the first pic? im a quilter and do tend to see them everywhere good luck with the rest of the scrapbooking too


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

Denise...you still scrapbooking? 



I have to get pic's made of Austin's birth today. But i've been scrapbooking this morning. Sometime TODAY I have to Clean the house. LOl.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes i am still plugging away I only have a few more pages left then I need to take a break till the stuff I ordered comes in. BUT I am finishing 2008. So the new stuff will be for 2009..YES I am getting caught up WHOO HOO


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to get my pic's developed and their Photo center was down. :XSo I went to Hobby Lobby and they were closed!! :grumpy:

SO .....I got nothing accomplished!! :grumpy: I've been cleaning some instead. Gonna try to scrapbook a little later.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

So I haven't updated this in a while but here r some of the finished pages I have done. I use white paper for the pages, stickers and colored paper to make shapes. I am finishing up on 2008 and waiting for more stuff to come in then I will start up again Hope u like


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 8, 2010)

these are great! im ashamed to admit that my kids photos are in flip albums - nothing as lovely as these!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> these are great! im ashamed to admit that my kids photos are in flip albums - nothing as lovely as these!


Thx Donna 

I did a lot of flip books b4 my 9 year old son was born. I started with his baby book and now all my pics r in Creative Memories albums.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 8, 2010)

I am thrilled my grandma is giving me our family albums!! Which means I can turn them into something like these.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 8, 2010)

i need to scrap book...but i get so flustered wit everything so i just do pictures instead and write dates and awww lookie your sitting on the cat lmfao


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

I only do it between xmas and new year...other wise I wud get sick of it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

Your pages look great Denise! 



:shock:I love the pic with mud all over Zander. LOl.That is Zander, right?


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep Its Zander and THX I knew u couldnt stay off lmao


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm addicted. I can't. LMAO!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

Denise....I see you go to Chuck-E-Cheese too. LOl. You were making fun of me that one day. Now it's my turn. HaHa.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd love to scrapbook again, but properly lol! I want to make a scrapbook of a big musical I did recently  The only bad thing is, that pictures cost so much to print so we don't print too many.

I had a scrapbook when I was, about ten. I'll see if I can root it out now. It wasn't a good one though


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Denise....I see you go to Chuck-E-Cheese too. LOl. You were making fun of me that one day. Now it's my turn. HaHa.


Shoot...I'm Busted lol But in my defense I go kicking and screaming, until John hollers at me and says its for the kids...then i put my tail between my legs and go quietly


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Denise....I see you go to Chuck-E-Cheese too. LOl. You were making fun of me that one day. Now it's my turn. HaHa.
> ...


LMAO!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 8, 2010)

I just started reading this thread!
Your first bun was such a beauty!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh thank you Helen...she was very special to me.


----------

